# A/C Question - What weight PAG oil?



## nismoweapon (Jul 18, 2002)

I'm doing some service on the a/c system in my '99 Sentra 2.0L. Nissan specifies Type R PAG oil for the system. Anybody have a clue what weight oil this actually is? NAPA sells 3 different weights. I already stopped at the dealer. They didn't have a small bottle to sell me nor could they tell me what weight it actually is. 

So for now I'm driving around with a system that is almost an ounce low on oil. No biggie since it's sitll 50deg here in Cleveland.

PS - The idiot at the dealer when I first called on the phone told me to use 134 weight oil. :dumbass: R134a is the type of refridgerant. It's pretty sad they have people like that working in a dealer service dept.


----------



## Mr200 (Oct 21, 2007)

nismoweapon said:


> I'm doing some service on the a/c system in my '99 Sentra 2.0L. Nissan specifies Type R PAG oil for the system. Anybody have a clue what weight oil this actually is? NAPA sells 3 different weights.


Yes an old, dead post no one answered....I have been researching what PAG oil my 95 200SX uses also and searched here with no results. I am going to share my research results.

I used the Nissan manual to find the spec for the oil and the compressor manufacturer and model as well as the recommended PAG oil part #.


I used these 2 web sights to cross reference the info. Google "PAG cross reference"for more.

Chemicals-Oils

A/C compressor PAG oil applications. (Tech Tips).(Illustration)

I went to NAPAonline.com and looked at the compressor page for your 99 sentra and it specified 100 weight.

For my 95 model I have come to the same conclusion that the oil needed was 100 weight also but when I looked it up on NAPA it said 46 W. I think this is an error on NAPA’s part and just goes to show you that you should find multiple sources to help you make your decisions. BTW, the same rotary vane compressor is used on them both.

John


----------

